# _forumuser_'s first 1000



## ElaineG

Congratulazioni forumuser!  1000 post in tempo record. 

You may have an anonymous-sounding user name, but there is nothing anonymous about your witty and intelligent posts.  We are truly lucky that you found us. 

Thank you for everything and continua cosi!


----------



## lsp

1000 thanks for all your help!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Mille grazie per 
mille messaggi
pieni di informazione molto utile
e fatti sempre con buon umore

Complimenti, _fu_!  ​_~ Elisabetta_​


----------



## Jana337

Peccato che tu ci abbia trovati soltanto un mese fa! 

Comunque complimenti e mille grazie.   

Jana


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulazioni ...


----------



## _forumuser_

Thank you, Elaine, lsp, TrentinaNE, Jana, Maverik. (ToT) (tears rolling down my face)

How do you say, better late than never.  It is a pleasure _and_ an honor to be part of this community of smart and friendly people. Grazie a tutti della vostra pazienza 30 volte al giorno!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Kewl !! keep goin', Pal 



_forumuser_ said:


> It is a pleasure _and_ an hono*u*r  to be part of this community of smart and friendly people



by the way, where did ye learn the spelling???? must be some weird country across the pond..your bad!

only messin', 'course...


----------



## elroy

We've only interacted with each other a few times, but it was enough for me to see that you're one terrific forumuser!

I had no idea you were such a recent addition to the group; that's how well you fit in!

Congratulations!


----------



## _forumuser_

Paul,
Haha. we're always going to get hell for the way we spell words, one side of the pond or the other. That's our curse!  

Elroy,
Wow, that is one nice message. Thank you Elroy.


----------



## Frenko

A u g u r i    _f u _ ​


----------



## Akire72

Solita ritardataria.... 

* CONGRATS!!! BUON POSTLEANNO!!! *


----------



## rocamadour

* FELICISSIMO POSTIVERSARIO *
*E*
*TANTE (RITARDATARIE) CONGRATULAZIONI!!!*
** ​ 
*Per i prossimi 1000 cercherò di essere la prima a farti gli auguri!!! *​


----------



## TimeHP

Congratulazioni per i tuoi Mille!


----------



## Necsus

* _CONGRATSFU_ ! *​


----------



## sabrinita85

*C
O
N
G
R
A
T
U
L
A
Z
I
O
N
I

!!!!!!!!


*​


----------



## Poianone

Here are my congrats! *Buon Postleanno* "Utente del forum"!!!!


----------



## Eugin

_forumuser_ said:


> Grazie a tutti della vostra pazienza 30 volte al giorno!


 
Piu che pazienza, ho tanti *ammirazione* per la tua dedica e precisione nelle tue risposte che é  un vero onore  avere a te qui con noi. 

Io imparo molto con tuoi posti!!!! Tante grazie per il tuo aiuto!!!   

(Scuzza il mio "scarso" italiano....  )

Un abbracio


----------



## _forumuser_

Are you sure you are not confusing me with somebody else??


----------



## rocamadour

_forumuser_ said:


> Are you sure you are not confusing me with somebody else??


 
No no, sei proprio tu...!!!


----------



## Saoul

In ritardissimo, ma ci tenevo anche a fare i complimenti ad un forumuser che si comporta da grandissimo veterano, e che ha già scritto mille post ad una velocità incredibile. Complimenti, e congratulazioni.


----------



## Frenko

_fu_ non me n'ero accorto... ma trenta messaggi al giorno?! Ma fai schifo!


----------



## _forumuser_

Frenko said:


> _fu_ non me n'ero accorto... ma trenta messaggi al giorno?! Ma fai schifo!


 
Ecco, mi pare giusto, questo non me l'avevano ancora detto per congratularmi!!


----------



## daniele712

Congratulazioni forumuser e complimenti per il tuo impegno e anche per il tuo inglese.


----------



## fran06

Ufffffffff 
Mio caro BB,
sono in ritardissimo come sempre! 

Che dire?! 
Forse quasi la metà dei tuoi post erano dedicati a risolvere le mie traduzioni impossibili  quindi valgono il doppio 

Grazie di cuore per tutto l'aiuto che mi/ci dai! 

Sono veramente contenta di averti conosciuto!
Continua così sempre sempre.
Baciuzzi 
LS


----------



## Nunty

Forumuser 
How did I miss this?
Thanks for 1000 really good posts!


----------



## _forumuser_

Nun-Translator said:


> Forumuser
> How did I miss this?
> Thanks for 1000 really good posts!


 
Thanks everybody! But stay put, 2000 isn't too far ahead!   

(They're going to implement a time limit in the congrats pages soon. No more than one message per user per month! )


----------

